
State of the World's Fungi - sohkamyung
https://www.kew.org/state-of-the-worlds-fungi
======
SiempreViernes
This is the actual link to the report website:
[https://stateoftheworldsfungi.org/](https://stateoftheworldsfungi.org/)

The current one points to some weird subpage of a funding institution with a
short video that must have _some_ concrete connection to whoever does the
video scripts at facebook.

------
aldoushuxley001
Mycorrhizal Fungi is rapidly becoming a pretty common addition to any garden
or ag operation. It's great to see. There's a whole other green revolution
waiting for us when we tap into more targeted architecting of microbiological
environments, for which fungi are supremely helpful. Mycorrhizal fungi are
effectively the irrigation for many microbial communities underground.

------
peter_retief
The kingdom of fungi, really astonishing that they can survive completely
independently of other life and further setup relationships with living
creatures from other kingdoms so making life possible on land etc etc. I just
came from Kew Gardens, wish I knew about their fungi collection before left
London

~~~
mythrwy
Can fungi survive completely independent of other life?

All fungi I'm aware of (like humans) are heterotrophs (meaning they can't make
their own food from raw materials) but must consume something that is (or was)
living to survive.

~~~
nolroz
I just heard that we evolved from mushrooms on the Paul Stamets talk with Joe
Rogan but I can't find an evolutionary tree (including the one in the Kew
report) that shows this clearly. Do you have any references you could share?

------
degenerate
Some mushrooms have gastrointestinal healing effects and others help
repair/rebuild neurons. It seems most of the studies have been done in rats,
when searching google scholar.

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S096399690...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0963996901001508)

[https://www.hindawi.com/journals/ecam/2013/492976/abs/](https://www.hindawi.com/journals/ecam/2013/492976/abs/)

~~~
wnmurphy
Many mushrooms have medicinal properties. Lion's Mane promotes BDNF, neural
regeneration, remyelination. Others like Maitake, Turkey Tail, Chaga,
Cordyceps, Shiitake, and Reishi support the immune system in incredible ways.

Here's my favorite study showing a blend of Turkey Tail and Reishi eliminating
high-risk (oncogenic) HPV in 88% of subjects vs. 5% control in a 2-month
period:

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25271984](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25271984)

Mushrooms are no joke.

------
amelius
> Fungi are incredible - from healing humans

Does anyone know of an overview of evidence-based treatments based on fungi?

~~~
stopyellingatme
Paul Stamets is the foremost Mycologist in the world and holds several patents
for his ongoing work.

[https://patents.justia.com/inventor/paul-
stamets](https://patents.justia.com/inventor/paul-stamets)

~~~
nugga
Paul Stamets on the Joe Rogan Experience talking about Lion's Mane (Hericium
erinaceus) and magic mushrooms:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPqWstVnRjQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPqWstVnRjQ)

Combining those two with Vitamin B3 (Niacin) supposedly does wonders for
circulation or something along those lines. I can only attest that the niacin
flush makes me want to rub and massage my body everywhere because it feels so
nice and warm.

(Note: long term daily extreme doses of Niacin may contribute to liver
problems)

~~~
pmoriarty
Careful, because the niacin flush could come with a significant core
temperature drop, along with unpleasant symptoms like headaches or nausea.

------
acdanger
Interesting book I picked up recently called Radical Mycology.

If you're in the neighborhood of Oregon, they're hosting a fungi conference
there next month: [https://radicalmycology.com/](https://radicalmycology.com/)

~~~
ofrzeta
Also interesting book: Mycelium Running, "a manual for the mycological rescue
of the planet."

------
TimMurnaghan
Kew is awesome (and a nice river trip), but it's a shame that after the first
5 clicks I've got a symposium and some more questions. Anybody got a summary?

~~~
SiempreViernes
This is the actual link to the report website:
[https://stateoftheworldsfungi.org/](https://stateoftheworldsfungi.org/)

------
monkeymajiks
There is also an infographics site:
[https://stateoftheworldsfungi.org](https://stateoftheworldsfungi.org)

~~~
SiempreViernes
No, that is the main site, it hosts the full report:
[https://stateoftheworldsfungi.org/2018/reports/SOTWFungi_201...](https://stateoftheworldsfungi.org/2018/reports/SOTWFungi_2018_Full_Report.pdf)

The link by OP posts to the project showcase page at Kew.

~~~
arethuza
Nitpick: the gardens are in a place called Kew - it's not an acronym:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kew](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kew)

~~~
SiempreViernes
fixed

